# My 1903 Felt



## vincev

Took my toy out for about an hour today.Not much exercise but a lot of fun,since this pic was taken I put old pedals on and am looking for an old seat to look correct.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Took my toy out for about an hour today.Not much exercise but a lot of fun,since this pic was taken I put old pedals on and am looking for an old seat to look correct.




Hey Vince-
Very Classy!!!!! Nice blend of old style and new parts. Did you do all the work?


----------



## vincev

Yea Dave I did it all,I still am looking for a seat that looks old that wont cost me one of my kids.I have an old lamp I might also add.It runs really nice and is fun to run around town on.Its one of those kits you buy thru GasBike.net


----------



## bits n pieces

*Did you put rubber around the motor mounts?*

I had  bad vibrations in my stingray due to the motor mounts. I had seen on motoredbike forums that they were cutting innertubes and wrapping frame with them where motor bolts to. I tried it and was impressed with the results. Very nice build there!


----------



## vincev

Hey bits,good meeting ya the other day.The first one I built had the vibes and I used inner tubes to smooth it out.Did the same one this one.


----------



## charliechaindrive

*Hockey pucks*

Work very well as for vibration dampeners, cool bike!  I've allways wanted to see a motorized felt chief.


----------



## vincev

If you make one always use the locking nuts with the nylon to prevent the fenders from vibrating loose and causing a bad situation.Check them occasionally.I use those locking nuts as much as possible on these bikes.


----------



## vincev

Bumping this so the spam"something interesting" is moved down.down


----------

